# delta errors - please explain



## j0j081 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hello,
After extensive searching here and around the web I haven't been able to find a conclusive explanation as to what the delta errors are in ATI tool.  When it shows them across the bottom of the 3d window I barely have time to read but seems they are related to how high my memory is overclocked.  I assume they are not standard artifacts because ATI Tool doesn't seem to be detecting them as such and I have seen actual artifacts when maxing out my core as much as possible, those being of course the yellow dots.  Will someone please give me a detailed explanation as possible to what these delta errors are and if you are getting them occasionally is it safe to keep your oc or should you make sure there are none at all?  I'm think ATI Tool stresses the video card much more than any game would so if they are bad was wondering if they should be avoided period or just minimized.  Thanks!  

oh yeah I am running an Athlon 64 Venice ocd to 2.7 ghz and a 7800gs with the latest drivers.


----------



## j0j081 (Oct 8, 2007)

bump.  someone here must know about this.  don't want to run my memory clocked to high so please let me know.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 8, 2007)

thread was over at another site....linky found here>>>>http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=76667&highlight=7800+delta


Give this a read and see if it helps ya with understanding deltas B4 you make assumptions of where the errors come from!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 8, 2007)

j0j081 said:


> Hello,
> After extensive searching here and around the web I haven't been able to find a conclusive explanation as to what the delta errors are in ATI tool.  When it shows them across the bottom of the 3d window I barely have time to read but seems they are related to how high my memory is overclocked.  I assume they are not standard artifacts because ATI Tool doesn't seem to be detecting them as such and I have seen actual artifacts when maxing out my core as much as possible, those being of course the yellow dots.  Will someone please give me a detailed explanation as possible to what these delta errors are and if you are getting them occasionally is it safe to keep your oc or should you make sure there are none at all?  I'm think ATI Tool stresses the video card much more than any game would so if they are bad was wondering if they should be avoided period or just minimized.  Thanks!
> 
> oh yeah I am running an Athlon 64 Venice ocd to 2.7 ghz and a 7800gs with the latest drivers.



to what your talking about the errors your seeing in atitool have to do with your card being clocked to high and its artifacting,i believe a delta is a group of pixels or is telling you exactly a specific spot where its artifacting


----------



## j0j081 (Oct 8, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> to what your talking about the errors your seeing in atitool have to do with your card being clocked to high and its artifacting,i believe a delta is a group of pixels or is telling you exactly a specific spot where its artifacting


that's kinda what I thought but only thing is you can't see anything wrong with your eye unlike the obvious yellow ones.


----------

